# Is Ridzol an Antibiotic?



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I feel silly even asking this since from what i always thought it was...me and my Dad were talking the other day and we just gave some of our birds a canker treatment....anyway i was talking about following up with some Probotics to put some good gut bacteria in the birds and my Dad told me it wasnt neccessary since Canker is not an Antiibiotic so it shouldnt of killed off any good bacteria...i would like to put this to rest...will somebody please fill me in....also we used Rizodol or something like that...sorry for messy spelling

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

GOSH!!! I MEANT TO ASK IS RIZODOL the treatment for Canker an Anitbiotic...how do i delete this post LOL or atleast the title anyway


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I don't know what Rizodol is. An antibiotic won't touch canker. Canker is a flagellate classified as a protozoa. It's actual name is Trichomonas. There are several medications for it. Metronidazole or Ronidazole are two of the most common and effective treatments for it.

Margaret


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you, perhaps i spelled Rizodal wrong or am completly wrong with what we used.....i am not at home right now so cannot look. I guess i have some homework to do..it bugs me i dont already know this concidering all the reading i have done this past 2 years trying to learn all i can on this stuff.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I think you meant to say Ridzol. It is very effective against Canker and is also safe to give to youngsters. As to being an antibiotic I am like 80% sure it is not in the same family of drugs. Probiotics for a day after treatment wouldn't hurt. Ridzol is Ronidazole.
Kurps


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you very much, you hit the nail on the head with what i was trying to say and to learn....i guess my Dad was right on this one.

Thanks again,
Roy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Airbaby said:


> I feel silly even asking this since from what i always thought it was...me and my Dad were talking the other day and we just gave some of our birds a canker treatment....anyway i was talking about following up with some Probotics to put some good gut bacteria in the birds and my Dad told me it wasnt neccessary since Canker is not an Antiibiotic so it shouldnt of killed off any good bacteria...i would like to put this to rest...will somebody please fill me in....also we used Rizodol or something like that...sorry for messy spelling
> 
> Thanks,
> Roy


Are they being treated for canker or just prevention? How old are the birds.

I think it is always important to follow up any med with a good source of probiotics, especially if the birds are stressed or are sick, either can deplete good gut bacteria, especially in young birds. You can also do the ACV in the water, that will ward off bad bacteria, by keeping the PH at a level bad bacteria don't like.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would give them probiotics anyways  It can only help!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I notice that my birds do not like the taste of the water when I use Canker treatment. The seem surprised when they start to drink. 

Hugh


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I would give them probiotics anyways  It can only help!


Not a nessesity like with antibiotics but it won't hurt. I give mine pros once a week.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Trichomonas Galinae are protozoal parasites that cause canker.
Antiprotozoal drugs Carnidazole, Metronidazole, Ronidazole, Dimetronidazole, Secnidazole are derivate of Nitroimidazole and do have antibacterial activity. By definition all these drugs are antibiotics.
Treatment with probiotics after their use is recommended.

Garlic is natural antibiotic. Use of probiotic after use of garlic is also recommended. Any disballance in gut flora is open door for bad bacteria infection, therefore use of probiotics is very important in these situations.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

plamenh said:


> Trichomonas Galinae are protozoal parasites that cause canker.
> Antiprotozoal drugs Carnidazole, Metronidazole, Ronidazole, Dimetronidazole, Secnidazole are derivate of Nitroimidazole and do have antibacterial activity. By definition all these drugs are antibiotics.
> Treatment with probiotics after their use is recommended.
> 
> Garlic is natural antibiotic. Use of probiotic after use of garlic is also recommended. Any disballance in gut flora is open door for bad bacteria infection, therefore use of probiotics is very important in these situations.


You are right they are antibiotics.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Airbaby said:


> GOSH!!! I MEANT TO ASK IS RIZODOL the treatment for Canker an Anitbiotic...how do i delete this post LOL or atleast the title anyway


I will fix it.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your responses, i treated my Breeders which also had some young....it was something my Dad wanted to do since some things to him didnt look right, we had some real damp weather for quite some time so I guess to me it was more of a prevention since I myself didnt see anything obvious (me and my Dad love pigeons tagather but dont always agree on everything *laughs*) I did follow up anyway with Healthguard which I am hoping is sufficent, I know it says to use everyday but we only use when we feel we have to. Anyway thanks again..i know more now than I did before i posted this.


----------

